# Systemstart beschleunigen



## metno (1. Januar 2006)

Ich möchte den Startvorgang meines PC's beschleunigen. D.h. vom einschlaten bis sich Windows meldet. Ich konnte auch schon einige Sekunden rausholen. Aber wenn ich die POST Meldung richtig verstehe, braucht es einige Zeit bis die Logitech USB Tastatur und Maus erkannt wird. Wie kann ich das noch weiter optimieren?

  Habe das MB P5LD2-Deluxe von ASUS.

Film vom Bootvorgang (Die weissen, horizontalen Linien die plözlich auftauchen, sind wegen dem DVI Port. Wenn ich den PC an den VGA anschliesse habe ich das Problem nicht. Vieleicht hat auch darauf jemand ne Lösung)http://www.stale-fish.com/Film.swf


----------



## Alexander12 (2. Januar 2006)

Hi.

Hier solltest was finden.    

Aber Ich habe doch auch noch eine Frage.. Ich habe das Gigabyte GA-8N SLI Pro und wenn Ich meinen Pc start, kommt erstmal ein großes Logo von Gigabyte, weisst wie Man das beschleunigt? Da hab ich auch nix gefunden.  :-( 


MfG Alexander12


----------



## Tobias K. (2. Januar 2006)

moin


Such mal nach "BootVis" das hat bei mir ne Menge Zeit rausgeholt!
Und guck mal auf http://www.windows-tweaks.info/



			
				Alexander12 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Aber Ich habe doch auch noch eine Frage.. Ich habe das Gigabyte GA-8N SLI Pro und wenn Ich meinen Pc start, kommt erstmal ein großes Logo von Gigabyte, weisst wie Man das beschleunigt? Da hab ich auch nix gefunden.


Wenn dann lässt sich das wohl nur im BIOS deaktivieren.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## Alexander12 (3. Januar 2006)

Hi.



> Wenn dann lässt sich das wohl nur im BIOS deaktivieren.


OK, Ich werd da Mal schaun.


MfG Alexander12


----------



## AndreG (5. Januar 2006)

Die Option nennt sich gerne Full Boot Screen Logo oder so ähnlich. Die muß ausgeschaltet werden.

Mfg Andre


----------

